# Alberta Gamers?



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey all, just wondering who's out there from Alberta?  (And definitely if you're in Edmonton.)

I know about three gamers, well enough, in this city to get together with.

First, there's my friend Brian and his gaming group.  But I really don't se him often enough to get involved in his games.

Second, there's Mike H.  Who I played D&D with one summer but haven't seen since.  He's married and has a kid.

Third, my friend Chris who wants me to play in his Deadlands campaign.  I'm not to  thrilled about Deadlands, even if it is the d20 Deadlands version he's using.

Also, I'm simply looking for gamers to connect with in Alberta.  Maybe do an EN World/Alberta get together here in Edmonton.  (I'd even consider Red Deer, as long as I can get a ride.)

Right now, I'm on disability and bored out of my skull.  Not that I'n desperate or anything.  I just can't stand the thought of spending another night at home, while my sister is glued to the TV.

Anyway, chime in if you like.

KF72

p.s. And if you in B.C., Sask., or Montana and are willing to drive a ways, chime in as well.


----------



## Latency (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Knightfall 

if you get a group going and are looking for players let me know.

Marc


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 6, 2003)

Latency said:
			
		

> *Hey Knightfall
> 
> if you get a group going and are looking for players let me know.
> 
> Marc *




i'll let you know...


----------



## Latency (Mar 6, 2003)

Sounds good, and I know another person on the boards who is looking for a group.  I will forward him the link and we will see what happens


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 7, 2003)

Latency said:
			
		

> *Sounds good, and I know another person on the boards who is looking for a group.  I will forward him the link and we will see what happens *




Heck, I'm game.  Just as long as someone else is DMing and I don't have to travel to far.

I've got a bad injury right now and can't write or type.  But I can always roll dice with my other hand.  I might be able to get one of my friend Chris to come along.

He's the one trying to get me to play Deadlands.  (Not really interested in that.)

I'll send him a link to this thread and see what he says.

Cheers! (Oww!)

Robert B.

p.s.  What do you prefer for a campaign setting?  Greyhawk, Realms, something else?  I'm not a huge Realms fan, unless you're talking Waterdeep and Undermountain.  Greyhawk is what I prefer right now.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Mar 9, 2003)

This is that friend chris.

Perhaps a 1st level campaign online might be a good place to start.

I have a 1st level female Dwarvern rogue I've been itching to use.

A couple of my buddies have been using the Mirc system, which seems to play fairly well for online gaming.

Another friend is big in setting up Mux's.

Just a few possibilities.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 9, 2003)

Welcome to EN World, Chris.  You won't regret it.  It's the best online D&D/d20 community period.  I'll reply to you about the game from e-mail.

Later dude,

Rob

p.s.  To the others, I'm not really up for online gaming.  Too much typing.  To painful cuz of my injury.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

bump


----------

